# Freshwater Bass Flies??



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Crazy as it sounds the Borski Bonefish Slider tied on a #4 works well on bass big and small. Also, the flyfisherman in Titusville (and I assume Orlando as well) has a huge selection of already made fresh and saltwater flies.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Im mostly a freshwater fly fisher :-[ ( im trying to fix that with the purchase soon of a low tide 25  )... these are the flies I use that have worked for me i tie very few flies outside the ones below.

bright yellow foam popper with 2 wraps in cristal chenille red with a very bushy Chartrusse Marabou tail tied in a #2 hook

small (6 to 8) baitfish imitation flies ( Orlando Outfitters have tons of them) preferably in the black wing cream body yellow eyes.

Foam Hoppers!!!! Place a little floatant so they will not absorb water and you will have the time of your life specially casted toward the tall grass in the shore or near structure size 6.

and the two mega classics are lefty krehs version of the seaducer in white tail white body red hackel at the head tied in a #2 hook and the chartruse wing and white body clousers tied in size 2 and 4 hooks ... tie them in the smaller versions.... i tie them in 2, 4 and 8(small but deadly with young bass!)

hope this helps...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you guys!  You've provided enough good information that I should be able to find a few of these and take another crack it.


----------



## Shoe (Dec 21, 2007)

Try some of these










Yellow chenille body with green legs is another favorite of mine


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

When they're actively feeding bass will eat anything they think they can fit in their mouth (kinda like me sometimes). That said I think you're best category of flies for them are the deer hair bugs and sliders matched to the size outfit you're using. Deer hair bugs have enough bulk to present size and contrast and also move a lot of water, which will trigger strikes better than smaller offerings or conventional streamer type flies. They can be a little more trouble to cast, but bass are one of those fish that support the bigger bait bigger fish axiom. However, if you want to stay busy (catching plenty of bluegill's etc between bass strikes) then use a small Gaines popper or something similar. Chances are you won't get a big bass interested in a small popper, but you'll have a lot of fun catching the 1-3lb'rs and plenty of panfish in between.

This one (7.5lbs) was caught on a brown deer hair slider tied on a #1 hook using an 8wt Sage rod.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Just wanted to give those who helped me an update...

I've been chasing those bass three more times now, and I've had a couple of missed strikes on a yellow foam popper, some minor interest in a silver baitfish imitation, and today I tried the bonefish slider.

I found this bass just floating in a pocket surrounded by weeds about fifteen feet from shore, and made a few casts to him with the baitfish. He looked at it but nothing more. Switched to the borski and he started following it around. I must had made fifty casts to him, and each time he got a little more fired up. I think I was pissing him off, until he finally inhaled it out of sheer anger. No picture though, cause as soon as I got him to the bank, he came unglued and flopped back into the water. Never actually touched it, but I consider it a landed fish anyway. :

No more than five minutes later, I hooked another with the borski and this one did an awesome tarpon-like jump and headshake, spitting the hook in the process. 

My kids started griping right after that, so I had to cut it short. Aggravating too, cause another bass had setup in that same pocket and was starting to get interested. :'(

My first (photographed) fish on fly is coming soon...I can feel it! ;D

Also, that bonefish slider is the easiest dang fly to cast. It turns over every time with almost no effort...I'm liking it a lot.  I hope redfish do too...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on the bass.  We'll just have to wait on the pictures.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Clouser Minnows work great on bass. Also look at a fly call a Stealth Bomber.

Jim


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Just wanted to give those who helped me an update...
> 
> I've been chasing those bass three more times now, and I've had a couple of missed strikes on a yellow foam popper, some minor interest in a silver baitfish imitation, and today I tried the bonefish slider.
> 
> ...


Told ya!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

And redfish do love it too!!


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Orlando Outfitters: Ask for "Barco". You'll have what you need, not a buncha crap...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Orlando Outfitters:  Ask for "Barco".  You'll have what you need, not a buncha crap...


I've been there...nice shop, lots and lots of selection. I think the guy's name was Chris, and they're very helpful and love to hear/share a fish story or two. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris is a great guy, really helped me out when I started flyfishing when he was at the Flyfisherman in Titusville


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Made some progress...see the report here. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204410058


----------

